# New To Fish, a few questions, plz help



## PheonixSaint (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a 24gal nano-cube, I'm about a week into it, and the water and everything is testing perfect, I started out with just a clownfish and a yellow tailed blue damsel (really, obviously territorial) and both those are very healthy looking, I added in a new clown two days ago and it died already, I can't seem to find a reason for it, and he didn't look like he had been chewed up.. any ideas why?
I've been feeding them half a cube of frozen food a day, should i use slightly less and feed them maybe twice a day?
When I go to get coral in a week or two, what would be the best as far as a starter coral?
And last for now, what other fish would go well in my tank? and how many? 
I think I'm getting rid of the damsel, its too territorial:chair:, and I'm not getting anymore fish for a few weeks, doing my best to take it slow.. But any advice/suggestions for me would really help a lot


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

check ammonia and nitrite, pH as well.


----------



## PheonixSaint (Jun 9, 2009)

anymore advice for me?


----------



## connor123 (Mar 22, 2010)

how long did you leave your tank to cycle? you should leave it for 6 weeks or even more.


----------

